# Very impressed



## Aberdeenangus (Jul 7, 2012)

Just back in the UK following a fantastic holiday (and fact finding trip) to NZ.
Wellington, New Plymouth, Auckland, Tauranga, Akaroa, Dunedin and the Fjords. Loved every minute. 
We work in the Oil industry so were especially interested in New Plymouth where we would expect to settle (if the move goes ahead). Lovely place with an exceptional park and beautiful setting.
That mountain is something else. You absolutely sure it's extinct?

Thanks for the great Kiwi hospitality. NZ is everything we had hoped.
Better get started on the paperwork.

Anyone need a Process Safety Engineer and an Integrity Engineer ?


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Glad you liked it here. Hope you can manage to get over. Reliability engineer ? I know of a company who needs one on the North Island. Needs experience in that area.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Aberdeenangus said:


> .....
> That mountain is something else. You absolutely sure it's extinct?
> .....


Nope - it isn't (and that goes for most volcanos in NZ!) Volcanic eruption » Taranaki Regional Council

One of the pleasures of living in a country on the Ring of Fire!


----------



## Aberdeenangus (Jul 7, 2012)

That's interesting reading. The term "we'll overdue" springs to mind.
Hey ho......I used to live in Middlesbrough so a volcano's nowt to worry about :0)


----------

